# High-End, Unique Fragrance



## Cellador (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi all! I was wondering if anyone has found an FO or FO supplier that offer fragrances that smell  fancy-pants or "high end". Obviously, it doesn't _HAVE _to cost a ton , but I'm willing to pay a little extra if the FO is worth it. I'm looking for something special to use in products for myself, family, & close friends as a treat.
I'd also prefer something unique- no dupes or a popular FO that all suppliers/sellers offer.
Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## artemis (Mar 19, 2019)

Cellador said:


> Hi all! I was wondering if anyone has found an FO or FO supplier that offer fragrances that smell  fancy-pants or "high end". Obviously, it doesn't _HAVE _to cost a ton , but I'm willing to pay a little extra if the FO is worth it. I'm looking for something special to use in products for myself, family, & close friends as a treat.
> I'd also prefer something unique- no dupes or a popular FO that all suppliers/sellers offer.
> Any ideas? Thanks!


Can you define "high end" and "fancy"? To me, a nice lilac is "fancy." Are you talking about a dupe of a particular expensive perfume?


----------



## Cellador (Mar 19, 2019)

artemis said:


> Can you define "high end" and "fancy"? To me, a nice lilac is "fancy." Are you talking about a dupe of a particular expensive perfume?


Haha, good point  I know my question is vague...I guess I'm looking for something spa/boutique like and a blend. So, probably perfume-y....
Really, anything of good quality that might be unique to a particular supplier. Like, everyone has a OMH, Black Raspberry Vanilla, or an Amber Romance....


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Mar 19, 2019)

check out DEVIOUS by Nurture.  you can get a sample for 2.49.  I just made a soap with it and I love it--a little fruity--a little flowery and fresh smelling


----------



## dibbles (Mar 19, 2019)

Fragrance Buddy has several perfume dupes and I’ve been happy with what I’ve gotten from them. I wear Amarige and ordered their version. While not exact, it’s pretty good. Sweet Cakes also has some good ones. I love Naran Ji from there, but neroli is a favorite of mine. It isn’t perfumy to me, but seems upscale to my nose. I mix it with SC orange blossom. Ralph Lauren Blue is another favorite, but is pretty light in soap.


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 19, 2019)

If you’re looking for “high-end,” I personally believe EOs are the way to go. Bergamot is one of those things in the background that elevates almost anything to which you add it. I also subscribe to the high-middle-low philosophy...picking something from each category and blending them. Many on here know of my new love affair with anise. It’s another EO that, much to my chagrin, makes everything it touches smell like it came from Tiffany’s. Also, don’t forget the visuals for making a really special bar. People like a great swirl of color in their soap because it makes it unique. Lots of people can pour a decent soap that smells good. Final thought:  Tastes in fragrance run the gamut. Some like really floral scents. Others like something musky and earthy. Then there’s everything in between.


----------



## Saponificarian (Mar 19, 2019)

https://woodenwick.com/product-category/exclusive-fragrances/

Here is a shop I have been looking at. I need to bite the bullet and order from them but the prices does give me palpitations! I guess I should order a few ounces and find out. I can’t find reviews of them anywhere so please do share, shouldyou order from them.


----------



## CaraBou (Mar 20, 2019)

Saponificarian, check for skin-safe ratings on those fragrances, since they are primarily marketed to candles. They aren't necessarily both.



Saponificarian said:


> https://woodenwick.com/product-category/exclusive-fragrances/
> I can’t find reviews of them anywhere so please do share, shouldyou order from them.


----------



## Saponificarian (Mar 20, 2019)

CaraBou said:


> Saponificarian, check for skin-safe ratings on those fragrances, since they are primarily marketed to candles. They aren't necessarily both.


Thanks @CaraBou. Will give them a call before ordering. I did get a 2oz fragrance from a friend that was absolutely delish! And it was body safe from wooden wick.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 20, 2019)

@Saponificarian -  I've looked at them a few times and just can't justify 6.50 an ounce for fragrance.  Especially not having and reviews to go by. They do have some nice sounding fragrances though.


----------



## Rune (Mar 20, 2019)

Not all of their fragrances are skin safe:

"Can I use LAB & CO candle fragrances in soap or other body products? 
LAB & CO fragrances are specifically formulated for candle making. However, some of the fragrances might be approved for use in other products. Please contact [email protected], including the fragrance you are specifically inquiring about and in what application you would like to use it in for additional information."


----------



## earlene (Mar 22, 2019)

Scent is such a personal thing!  I love Dragon's Blood and also I love Teakwood & Cardamom blended with Mediterranean Fig.  I am on a search for a supplier of the latter right now, myself because the bottles I used were given to me and I forgot to write down the vendors!  But boy do I love the scent of the soap I made with those FO's almost 3 years ago.  The scent is still going strong, too!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Mar 22, 2019)

earlene said:


> Scent is such a personal thing!  I love Dragon's Blood and also I love Teakwood & Cardamom blended with Mediterranean Fig.  I am on a search for a supplier of the latter right now, myself because the bottles I used were given to me and I forgot to write down the vendors!  But boy do I love the scent of the soap I made with those FO's almost 3 years ago.  The scent is still going strong, too!


the teakwood and cardamom sounds interesting--I love cardamom


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 29, 2019)

@Marilyn Norgart -I've used the Teakwood and Cardamom from NG and it's nice.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Mar 29, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> @Marilyn Norgart -I've used the Teakwood and Cardamom from NG and it's nice.



does the teakwood smell kinda like cedarwood  ? just wondering--I am growing fond of the cedarwood if its mixed with other scents but wondering if the "wood" scents are kinda the same?


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 29, 2019)

@Marilyn Norgart - I think it's a warmer scent than cedarwood.  Though I don't think I've smelled cedarwood alone.   I do a cedar and balsam and there's a difference for sure.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 29, 2019)

earlene said:


> Scent is such a personal thing!  I love Dragon's Blood and also I love Teakwood & Cardamom blended with Mediterranean Fig.  I am on a search for a supplier of the latter right now, myself because the bottles I used were given to me and I forgot to write down the vendors!  But boy do I love the scent of the soap I made with those FO's almost 3 years ago.  The scent is still going strong, too!


Peak has a Mediterranean Fig  https://peakfragrances.com/collections/m-n-o/products/mediterranean-fig


----------



## earlene (Mar 29, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> Peak has a Mediterranean Fig  https://peakfragrances.com/collections/m-n-o/products/mediterranean-fig




Thank you, *Carolyn*.


----------

